# Chaplain Ranks



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey all, a question about Space Marine Chaplains. I know that there are different ranks among them (Lexicanum lists Reclusiarch), but doesn't provide any additional info about different duties or relative status. Is the Reclusiarch merely the highest-ranking Chaplain of a chapter, or does he have different responsibilities and duties? Is this the only other rank aside from base company Chaplain?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lexicanums are Libarians.

I only know that Reclusiarchs are high-ranking Chaplains who look after the Reclusiam (The Chaplain's bit of the Fortress Monastery), but not the highest. That's the Master of Sanctity. DA have Interrogator Chaplains, who are high in rank, but apart from those ranks I have no idea.

Midnight


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

I know Lexicanums are Librarians, I was referring to the WH40K Wiki site 8P

So no clue on details about the different Chaplain ranks, huh? Guess my fluff is going to be slightly less fluffy!


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I would imagine it is quite varied. Junior Chaplains might start out working with Scouts. Net up, there will be Chaplains who are trusted enough to work with the Reserve Companies, maybe even on a single squad basis. Above that you might get those who are senior enough to be trusted with a Battle Company, working with the Captain, attatched to his Command Squad. Then you would have the Chaplains working with the 1st Co, bombastic and vengeful enough to inspire the Chapter's greatest heroes.
Whilst the number of Chaplains isn't big enough for one per squad, I would imagine that there are junior members of the Chaplaincy working under a Company Chaplain; you might even get non-Chaplain squad members who are able to perform something of the same function. Maybe they are just inspired by their service to the Emperor, maybe they are actively trying to get into the Chaplaincy, maybe they are in training.
I see the Chaplains, their ranks and their duties as being a complex mix of things. I would imagine that there are also Astartes who are being looked at as prospective Chaplains at all stages of their service.
Just note that all of what I've posted is purely what I think could be the case; I haven't got any particular fluff-justification for this. 

GFP


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hrm. This brings up an additional question. Taking a look at the Chapter Organization chart, it lists one chaplain per company, and I guess one can be assumed to be in the 'senior officers' bit...so does that mean there are only about a dozen chaplains per Chapter? I guess Chaplains just don't get as much attention as the other specialist Marines, Techmarines and Librarians get their own special sections on the chart, but not Chaplains XD


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I remember years ago the chaplain in training would have the regular chapter colours but with a black arm and black helmet (no smutty jokes please!), something like that, and they'd shadow the chaplain until they died, and then take his place (possibly even his skull? I'm sure there was something about them using their predecessor's bones as decoration on their armour or something similar... or was that death jesters...?).

Might be worth having a look in the Compendium if you have a copy, or it might be the RT book itself, pretty sure the army listing had a few different ranks for different points costs, but i could be wrong... I'm going off memory from about 18 years ago...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I believe Chaplains and Death Jesters both wear the bones of their predecessors. It's a bold fashion statement


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> I believe Chaplains and Death Jesters both wear the bones of their predecessors. It's a bold fashion statement


Cheers Aramoro! Man, my brain does work! Wooooop!! :-D


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just be an Iron Hands and not have chaplains


----------

